# New To the Forum- Just bought a Jet



## flyinthesouth (May 11, 2015)

Hey yall,

I just bought me a 14/48 alumaweld with a 2 stroke Suzuki PU40- boat has the jet transom and is a flat bottom. So... I mainly bought this rig for the motor- and I think I got a decent deal all told. I think the motor is a 1990. Its got a new liner and the guy just sharpened the impeller. Boot looks decent and the motor starts really well. Only ghetto part is that he sort of fabricated a shift linkage- but it works. Might try to get a stock one.
The boat is pretty beat to hell but it only leaks a little bit. My plans right now are to fix up the boat a bit (paint, fill in some screw holes, maybe a plywood floor) and sell it and the old trailer. Is a 16/48 a good size with a 40/30? This is my first jet outboard and I bought it to run the local tailwaters in Arkansas. If I do get a 16/48, can I just get a jack plate to get the right height? Thanks.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (May 11, 2015)

I have a 1994 pu40 jet on a heavy 16' boat and I can get on plane with 2 ppl but will not win any races. By myself I have reached 25 downstream and 21 upstream. I would say if you are going to put that motor on a 16'er keep it light and it will do what you ask of it.


----------



## flyinthesouth (May 11, 2015)

PA Delaware Fisher said:


> I have a 1994 pu40 jet on a heavy 16' boat and I can get on plane with 2 ppl but will not win any races. By myself I have reached 25 downstream and 21 upstream. I would say if you are going to put that motor on a 16'er keep it light and it will do what you ask of it.



Thats good to hear. Right now this boat does about 25 and gets up on plane pretty quick. I feel like the dents may be slowing it down a bit.


----------

